# Kompressionsstrümpfe



## speci. (9. Januar 2013)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Kompressionsstrümpfen gemacht?

Lt. diverser Hersteller Angaben, sollen sie leistungssteigernd sein, und die Rengeneration verkürzen.

Sind ja für so Strümpfe nicht ganz billig und haben ja auch irgendwie so nen Rentertouch, auch wenn die Sportdinger nen anderes Design haben.

Aber so Kniestrümpfe zur DH Short, ist das nicht ein bißchen zum


----------



## Deleted246226 (9. Januar 2013)

Zur ner kurzen Hose sieht's einfach nicht aus, ist so wie tennissocken und Sandalen :-D 
Aber ich trag sie unter meiner langen Hose und finde sie top! 
leiten die Wärme gut ab und durch die Verdunstung kühlt sich das bein, also bei mir. 
Ist denke ich mal ansichtsache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfr02 (9. Januar 2013)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.runnersworld.de/ausruestung/wirkt-kompressionskleidung-in-der-regeneration.280839.htm

Ist glaube ich ne Glaubenssache.
Ich hab auch welche beim laufen an!
Klar merkt man einen Unterschied zu normalen Socken.
Hier werden die Musklen besser "zusammen" gehalten.

Die Durchblutung soll dadurch besser sein.
Ob das dann aber wirklich so ist?!?!


----------



## dubbel (9. Januar 2013)

die komplette heilslehre, die den kompressions-sachen zugesprochen wird, ist natürlich übertrieben. 
wie immer wieder erwähnt, gibt es -zig andere faktoren, die wichtiger auf die leistung bzw. das wohlbefinden sind als ein bekleidungsstück. 

wenn man aber mal den ganzen tamtam weglässt und überlegt, was plausibel und was voodoo ist, dann lässt sich das ganze stark eingrenzen, und in dem limitierten einsatzbereich sind die sachen dann schon mehr oder weniger sinnvoll ("sinnvoll": s.u., "mehr oder weniger" weil der effekt nicht so riesig ist, wie man oft glauben möchte - orthopädische stützstrümpfe sind ja auch keine erfindung der sportartikelindustrie...). 

1. ich bin nicht der meinung, dass kompressions-bekeidung die sportliche leistung verbessert. die literatur ist da allerdings uneinig. 
2. ich bin der meinung, dass sich die muskulatur durch die kompression anders anfühlt, sofern der druck tatsächlich hoch genug ist. dies mögen einige, andere können das gefühl nicht leiden. 
3. die regeneration nach einer harten belastung wird spürbar verbessert / beschleunigt. dies wurde auch experimentell nachgewiesen (verbesserung des venösen rückflusses). 

was oft übersehen wird: die sachen müssen eng sitzen. wenn die kompressionsocken rutschen, kann man sie auch weglassen. 
und nicht nur socken haben einen effekt: es gibt ja auch lange und kurze hosen, und beim beiken trage ich ab und zu kompressions-t-shirts. klingt komisch, muss man aber erst mal ausprobiert haben, um den effekt einzuschätzen. 






-> fazit: 
- komp.socken zum beiken sind sicher unsinn (beim laufen eher angebracht). 
- eine solche hose kann schon was bringen
- zur regeneration sind die socken evtl. sinnvoll


----------



## syscoblah (12. Januar 2013)

ähem..sorry, meint ihr jetzt mit "Kompressionsstrümpfen" die normale Funktionskleidung oder tatsächlich orthopädische Strümpfe? Ich habe hier noch orthopädische Strümpfe in coolen Ocker-Farben, genannt auch Hautfarben, die ich als Thrombose-Prophylaxe nach den Beinbrüchen zu tragen pflegte.


Mir käme es nun nie in den Sinn diese engen Schläuche beim Training überzuzerren. Das soll effektiv sein?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Januar 2013)

um nochmal an Kompressionsstrümpfe (CEP Socks) anzuknüpfen: wenn man zu Krampfadern (wie ich) neigt, sind sie z.B. zur Regeneration bzw wenn ich 7-8 Std im Büro sitze - und danach nach laufen will - für mich sinnvoll. Ausserdem sind sie sehr angenehm bei langen Flügen.

Beim Sporteln mag ich die Luft an meinen Extremitäten, solange sie nicht zu kalt ist..da lass ich die Dinger weg. Nach dem Sport trage ich sie auch mal gelegentlich gerne. Für mich fühlt es sich anschliessend angenehmer an als ohne.

Sieht vielleicht für einige blöd aus aber es bringt was. Pauschal sollte man sie nicht ablehnen sondern schauen, wie der individuelle venöse Zustand ist.


----------



## big-p-fan (12. Januar 2013)

Zum biken aus meiner Sicht nichr wirklich geeignet. Beim laufen sicher eine Überlegung wert. 
Allerdings habe ich seit jüngster Zeit welche nach starker sportlicher Belastung an, quasi zur Regeneration. Hier bin ich der Meinung, dass ein deutlich spürbarer Effekt zur besseren und schnelleren Regeneration vorhanden ist. 
Wenn man dann seinen Fokus auf Modelle, wie  bspw. von CEP legt, dann hat das auch nicht den Touch von orthopädischen Strümpfen, eher wie die Stutzen beim Fußball.


----------



## sash73 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

habe auch mit krampfader/Blutrückfluss probleme!Trage die X-Socks.Die sind echt Klasse und kosten zwischen 23-30 euro.Mir tuen sie richtig gut.Auch beim Training habe ich sie an und danach kaum Stellen wo sich dann die Adern zeigen.Also sind sie sehr gut für mich zum Tarinieren und Rennen fahren.Trage welche auch bei der Arbeit,und habe lange keien Probleme mehr wie früher.

Jetzt lese ich auch das sie beim Radfahren nix bringen sollen!!!!Warum sind sie dann von der UCI VERBOTEN!!!!!!Trotz das ich keine Lizenz mehr habe,habe ich vom BDR eine E-Mail das die Kompressionssachen verboten sind!!!!Warte jetzt ab ob ich mit Atest die Teile tragen darf!!!!Bei Rennen Letztes Jahr wurde sogar darauf hin gewiesen,das man sie nicht tragen darf!!!!
Wenn sie nix bringen,warum sind sie dann nicht zugelassen

Gruß Sash


----------



## Tifftoff (1. Juni 2013)

Die UCI will doch zuerst den Radsport vermarkten, und ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt ist dabei, dass man der Tradition treu bleibt.
Da will man halt vermeiden, dass der TV Zuschauer solche seltsamen Typen mit "Strapsen" auf dem Rad sieht.

Warum wurden denn Frontfederung bei Paris-Roubaix verboten, warum MTB Lenker bei Cyclocross Rennen, warum Triathlon Lenker bei Rennrädern, etc...?

Ich trage solche Strapsen jeden Tag. Sehr angenehm, auch auf der Arbeit.


----------



## pnebling (6. Juni 2013)

Jetzt, wo es doch wieder wärmer wird, sollte ich auch mal wieder meine Socken aus dem Schrank holen. Bekomme sonst wieder Elefantenbeine


----------



## Heiko123 (2. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

will das Thema mal aufgreifen. Nachdem ich jetzt mal beim Arzt war, darf ich jetzt lange Kompressionssstrümpfe (bis über die Oberschenkel) tragen. 

So die normalen Dinger unter den langen Hosen sind top. Aber was mach ich im Sommer?
Die Dinger mit kurzer Hose schauen einfach Schei... aus.

Jetzt suche ich ein paar modisch ansprechende Kompressionssocken (Kl.2) welche auch über die Oberschenkel gehen.

Hat jemand von Euch einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (2. März 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> will das Thema mal aufgreifen. Nachdem ich jetzt mal beim Arzt war, darf ich jetzt lange Kompressionssstrümpfe (bis über die Oberschenkel) tragen.
> 
> ...



Könntest doch quasi auch ne Laufhose mit Kompressionswirkung anziehen ..Kniestrümpfe mit Kompressionswirkung kenne ich ,aber welche die bis über die Oberschenkel gehen


----------



## Garbage81 (5. März 2017)

Jedes Sanitätshaus bietet Kompressionstrümpfe in allen Komp.klassen in den wildesten Farben an. Sind dann aber garantiert nimmer Zuhzahlungsfrei.


----------



## Sentilo (5. März 2017)

Genau, zum Beispiel von Juzo. Die gibt's jedes Jahr in neuen „Trendfarben“ und in allen möglichen Ausführungen und Kompressionsklassen.

Hier die Farbe „Deep Aqua“:





Ja mei, so laufen manche Bayern halt rum


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. März 2017)

Heiko123 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> will das Thema mal aufgreifen. Nachdem ich jetzt mal beim Arzt war, darf ich jetzt lange Kompressionssstrümpfe (bis über die Oberschenkel) tragen.
> 
> ...


Hast Du Krampfadern oder bist Du ans Sofa gefesselt und es besteht Thrombosegefahr?
Der Weg ins Sanitätshaus ist da wohl der richtige, hat der Doc nicht dazu gesagt?


----------



## Heiko123 (5. März 2017)

sind Krampfadern (zu viel Blut im System  ).
War schon im Sanihaus, die haben dort nur die Standard braun und schwarz Farben gehabt.
Juzo ist schon ne gute Wahl, schau jetzt wo es diese preiswert gibt.
(der Verschleiß ist wahrscheinlich höher als normal)


----------



## abq (5. März 2017)

Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten auch ein Paar, die Runattac von under pressure sox, trage sie beim Langlauf und beim Biken. Ob sie eine Leistungssteigerung bringen, weiß ich nicht. Fühlen sich aber gut an und beim LL ist die Blasengefahr drastisch reduziert durch den super Sitz.

Zum Aussehen: Gibt es auch ziemlich knallig, ich werd die im sommer auch zu Shorts tragen.

Vielleicht noch ein Link zu einem der Protagonisten der Kompressionsstrümpfe
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/category/magazin/menschen/muschi-am-mittwoch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko123 (5. März 2017)

Danke, schön wär's, wenn's "nur" zur Leistungssteigerung wäre. Habs leider frühzeitg verpennt, trotz Leistungssport, und darf jetzt die medizinischen Dinger anziehen und zwar bis zum Oberschenkel.

Naja, beim 30km Lauf, schwitzen die Dinger schon ganz schon, vor allem wenn man (jetzt noch) ne lange Laufhose drüber hat.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. März 2017)

Hm, wenn ich 30km laufe finde ich diese Kompressions Klamotten echt geil und schwitzen ist nicht so das Problem. 
Die Strümpfe und ne kurze Hose sollte doch gehen und wenn es zu warm wird musst du halt kürzere Strecken laufen, oder sehr früh los. 
Es gibt aber auch sehr gute Kompression Laufhosen, Skins z.B. 
Viel schlimmer stelle ich mir das im Alltag vor, Biergarten in Strumpfhosen wird hart....


----------



## FZ1 (5. März 2017)

Also ich benutze auch Kompressionssocken. Zum Laufen und Biken. Was andere denken ist mir egal. Ich fühle mich damit einfach besser. Habe unter anderen Socken von Endura. Nicht zu eng,schön lang und günstig


----------

